#  > Telecomunicações >  > Ubiquiti >  >  Melhores equipamento em relação custo\benefício? Air Grid ou LiteBeam?

## brunovalmorbida

Bom dia pessoal, eu estou com uma duvida sobre equipamentos ubiquiti para cliente.
Enfim, queria saber a comparação entra a Air Grid e o Lite Beam, tanto em custo como em funcionalidade.
Sabemos que hoje uma Air Grid 23DBI custa $59,50 dólares, enquanto o LiteBeam 23DBI tem o valor de $55,00 dólares.
Poderia me dizer qual é mais vantajoso?

----------


## rubem

Airgrid morreu, é velho, saiu de linha, não fabrica mais, só tem em estoque velho.
Litebeam M5 substitui ele.

Não tem como comparar, são produtos de gerações diferentes. O Litebeam M5 é um Airgrid 2016, ou o Airgrid é um Litebeam 2009.

(Sim, o Airgrid é de 2009)

O Airgrid já tinha tudo integrado na última versão, CPU e RF, pra um equipamento polarização simples (Coisa da década passada) isso servia. Com a vantagem de ter um controlador ethernet separado, com isso ele queima menos lan (Já que aterramento que é bom, ninguém quer fazer!) e quando queima o reparo é mais barato e rápido (O controlador ethernet é muito mais barato que um chipset todo).

(A primeira versão do Airgrid era com chipsets separados (CPU separada de RF), mas não tinha chipset ethernet, ou seja, se queimasse a lan ia precisar trocar o chipset principal. A única vantagem dessa versão era ter dissipador de calor sobre o chipset. Mas... chipset mais antigo tem sempre rendimento pior, transforma muita coisa em calor, quanto mais novo o chipset menos ele aquece)

O Litebeam M5 manteve tudo isso, o controlador ethernet AR8032 está lá (Se queimar lan (Por falta de um mísero aterramento) é só trocar ele), e o chipset principal, o AR9342 (Quase do poder de processamento do Rocket M5 xw) está lá separado, MAS... o amplificador de RF é mais parudo/resistente que o do Airgrid, em caso de indução de alta tensão na antena (E de novo falta de aterramento) ele aguentará mais que o amplificador QA1 dos Airgrid.


Então digamos que o Litebeam M5 tem o controlador ethernet avulso* igual*, mas tem um chipset um pouco *mais poderoso*, e um amplificador *mais durável*.

Logo, é igual em 1 ponto e melhor em 2.

Mas é um produto pra cliente mesmo, falta dissipador de calor no chipset e no amplificador (Logo, usar em potência máxima (Maldito compliance test pra noobs!) então não pode trafegar banda de PTP (Dar conta é uma coisa, mas aguentar muitos meses/anos assim é outra, bota um dissipador de calor se for fazer isso!), e... não tem aquela latinha pra blindar EMI/RFI na etapa de RF, um PTP com isso vai dar um throughput bem sofrido (Bobo de quem não entende que é equipamento pra cliente e não pra PTP).alias, a etapa de RF toda é bem simplória, os componentes ocupam uns 2cm², é capado igual o Airgrid.

Mas acho que o maior motivo da UBNT finalmente aposentar o velho gagá Airgrid é aquela grade grande e complicada de fabricar. O tipo de antena do Litebem M5 usa só 2 prensas pra fabricar, ocupa MUITO menos espaço no estoque e com isso também tem custo de frete muito mais baixo. 

A única vantagem do Airgrid seria... seria... seria... poder usar a ponteira tanto numa grade de 22 como 27dBi. Nos outros quesitos o Litebeam M5 leva vantagem (Nem tem como um fabricante PIORAR um produto conforme desenvolve ele. Só a Dlink faz isso, com suas versões capadas pra mercados emergentes (A.k.a. Brasil, Índia, África, Rússia, etc).


(E não confunda com a Litebeam AC e o Litebeam Sector, são 2 produtos com polarização dupla (Coisa de gente que vive em 2016), só o Litebeam M5 tem polarização simples (Coisa pra 2009). Colocar um Litebeam Sector na torre, e Litebeam M5 nos clientes fica meio tosco, fazer 2x1 (2t1r) funciona até certo ponto, não serve pra setorial com muitos clientes ou pacotes grandes (Tipo 10Mbps por cliente, pra isso precisa 2x2 (2t2r))

----------


## junioabarros

Parabéns Rubem, você me deu uma aula que não vou esquecer jamais e ainda me apontou uma solução legal para usar como AP, a Litebeam Sector. Grato pela explanação, concordo plenamente com você.

----------


## Luspmais

Isso que enriquece o fórum, parabéns @*rubem*.
Você me faz lembrar da época que comecei com o provedor em 2008. Consegui aqui neste fórum meu crescimento, muito aprendizado. Naquela época caras como @*sergio*, @*alexandrecorrea*, @*1929* entre muitos outros estavam sempre compartilhando suas experiências.
Muita gente passa por aqui, alguns mais participativos outros nem tanto. Houve um tempo que achei que este fórum fosse acabar, mas ainda bem que não.

Mais uma vez, parabéns @*rubem*, continue assim, sempre estou acompanhando seus tópicos.

Aproveitando o tópico do amigo, o Sector AC por ser 45º vai ter mais ou menos o mesmo alcance de um painel 90º de 20Dbi ? Pergunto porque se analisarmos, o AC de 45º teria um alcance maior, mas sua antena e de apenas 16Dbi, enquanto o M tem 90º mas com 20Dbi de ganho.

----------


## anderchief

Mas e a questão do material, durabilidade, a grade e suporte do Airgrid era a prova de quase tudo, e aquele sistema de fixação e alinhamento do Litebeam não me transmite muita confiança. 
Alguém também pensou o mesmo? 
Quando tiver que mexer numa antena 1 ou 2 anos depois de instalar aquilo não vai ter ressecado e quebrar tudo?

----------


## rubem

O alcance vai depender apenas do ganho mesmo.

Essa questão de "angulo menor é energia concentrada" é digamos assim:

Você faz um dipolo do tamanho da onda de 5,8GHz, (Uns 5cm? ), esse dipolo sozinho terá uns 2dBi de ganho. 
Se você fizer um refletor atrás com uma chapa de 50x50cm, e fechar bem, tipo uma parabólica, com angulo tipo uns 5°, nessa área vai refletir tanto sinal que o ganho total do conjunto seria de digamos 30dBi, o dipolo ainda tem só 2dBi de ganho mas o refletor manda pra ele tantos sinais refletidos que equivalem a uns 28dBi.

Mas se abrir essa lata, e posicionar de modo que o sinal desse mesmo dipolo seja irradiado de forma meio igual por um ângulo de uns 90°, uma fonte única de sinal vai refletir numa área pequena dessa lata refletor, e o ganho total com esse mesmo dipolo será de uns 12dBi, ou seja, 2dBi do dipolo, e uns 10dBi que foi refletido pela lata.

É tipo lâmpada de farol, se colocar uma lâmpada incandescente de 35W sobre a cabeça e sair de moto, você enxergará uns 10m na frente. Mas se colocar ela num refletor, que vai espelhar toda a luz num ângulo tipo uns 20°, você enxerga uns 50m.

Só que não dá pra confundir, a lâmpada se vende em lumens quando é pra iluminar ambiente, mas quando a luz é concentrada num foco, não se usar lumens mas candelas. E pra um farol de 10° ter um milhão de candelas ele precisa uma lampada de metade do consumo que um farol de 20° com o mesmo milhão de candelas.

Algo tipo: A setorial de 16dBi com 45° tem 2 dipolos de 2dBi, são 12dBi do refletor.
Mas a setorial de 20dBi de 90° tem 5 dipolos de 2dBi, tem apenas uns 10dBi vindo da reflexão.

Se você pegar uma antena de 90° e entortar ela pra ter só 45°, realmente vai aumentar o ganho.
Mas uma antena de 45° e uma de 90° internamente são diferentes, as 2 tem construção diferente, e o alcance é dado pelo ganho apenas.

Se 2 antenas tem 16dBi, o alcance será o mesmo independente de uma ter 40° e a outra 120°. Pra conseguir o mesmo ganho a antena de 120° precisará muito mais elementos ressonantes, mas se ela tem 16dBi, são 16dBi independente do ângulo.

O alcance teórico calcula mais ou menos assim:


Se os cabos são curtos, ignora eles, pega só potência do rádio + ganho da antena, digamos 16dBm do rádio + 20dBi da antena dá 36dBm EIRP, esse é o valor-base pro cálculo.

Pra calcular essa queda de sinal por distância usa o free space loss, prefiro calcular aqui:
https://www.pasternack.com/t-calculator-fspl.aspx

Digamos em 1 km, a 5800MHz, coloca 0dBi de ganho nos 2 campos em baixo pra ter a queda de sinal nesse 1 km. Dá queda de 107,7dBm. Arredonda pra 108dBm.

Se o o rádio a 16dBm, com setorial de 20dBi, dão 36dBm EIRP, pega essa base e desconta a perda em 1km.
36 - 108 = -72dBm no ar a 1km.

Se no cliente tem uma CPE com antena de 16dBi, isso é GANHO, logo, aumenta o sinal. Uma antena de 16dBi aumenta o sinal em 16dBm com relação ao que tem no ar.
A conta fica: -72 + 16 = -56dBm.
É isso que deve aparecer no setup do rádio do cliente, recebendo sinal de -56dBm.

O calculo não bate certinho com setorial porque o angulo é dado no que chamam de meia potência ou 1/4 de potência.
A cada 3dB a escala dobra. Digo, 20dBm é 100mW, ao passar pra 23dBm a potência dobra, é uns 200mW. Com mais 3dBm, ou seja, 26dBm, dobra de novo, passa pra uns 400mW.
Então se a antena tem na frente dela, reto na frente, um ganho de 20dBi, a metade dessa potência irradiada será 17dBi. Você vai medindo pros lados em que ponto o sinal cai 3dBm, se caiu lá pelos 40° pra um lado, e pro outro lado também lá pelos 40°, essa antena tem ângulo de meia-potência de 80°. O problema é então que se você estiver reto na frente da setorial terá sinal 3dBm maior que se estiver um pouco pro lado, uns 40° pro lado da frente.

No caso das setoriais Ubiquiti de 20dBi, o angulo que dá nome a antena (Nominal), de 90 ou 120°, é o angulo com 1/4 de potência, ou seja, com 6dBi a menos.
Reto na frente tem 20dBi, mas lá na lateral tem apenas 14dBi de ganho.

Na ficha técnica das antenas tem o diagrama de irradiação que mostra isso, o angulo fora do centro onde o ganho é menor. Aqui marquei onde termina o ângulo nominal (Mas isso é só o angulo que dá nome à antena, o sinal é emitido fora do ângulo nominal, só que com ganho mais baixo).
https://under-linux.org/attachment.p...5&d=1300836702

----------


## brunovalmorbida

Muito obrigado @*rubem*, nós já estavamos adotando o uso de LiteBeam, e fazendo alguns teste, apenas me confirmou que é mais vantajoso, até agora com a nova atualização dele, que possibilita o uso dele mesmo em redes sem AirMax ativo. Realmente é uma opção com custo x benefício muito melhor.

----------


## mathcardoso

Parei de comprar Airgrid tem um tempo já. Tou pedindo tanta Litebeam que tou revendendo já.

----------


## brunovalmorbida

Que valor vocês conseguem comprar os LiteBeam, e se possivel tem como me indicar algum lugar para eu comprar?

----------


## Luspmais

> Que valor vocês conseguem comprar os LiteBeam, e se possivel tem como me indicar algum lugar para eu comprar?


Creio que o Lite AC ainda não esta homologado. Me corrijam se estiver errado.
Lite Beam pela OIW está em processo ainda, não sei se já saiu.
Até o momento aqui no Brasil só encontrei no ML, que com certeza vem do Paraguai, se tiver contato com alguém, pode comprar direto de lá.

----------


## rubem

A Litebeam NÃO-AC homologada por enquanto não é pela Oiw mas é a homologação que a Oiw está citando:
http://sistemas.anatel.gov.br/sgch/H...oCert=10157611

Pra AC homologado por enquanto tem a Nanobeam 19dBi:
http://sistemas.anatel.gov.br/sgch/H...oCert=10081263

----------


## mathcardoso

> Que valor vocês conseguem comprar os LiteBeam, e se possivel tem como me indicar algum lugar para eu comprar?


Repasso ela a R$300, acima de 10, R$290.

----------


## SanchezMT

aqui na minha cidade, um provedor mais antigo colocou basestations e omni ubnt 5.8 e a principio colocou loco m5, dpois mandou ver com wom 5000 siso, agora esta instalando só com wom mimo, virou uma salada.. no meu AP's so coloco MIMO, qdo aparece cliente que dê viabilidade, mas o aparelho é siso, ai não dá, comparo como antena de grade..rsrs pense numa cpe ruim de sinal é essa wom siso..bucha

----------


## brunovalmorbida

55,00 Dólares + 20% de comissão.

----------


## hostjunior

O problema é que essas empresas que fabricam esses equipamento obrigam as pessoas comprarem seus produtos, se um equipamento é bom normalmente só passa uns 3 a 4 anos vendendo depois eles inventam que saiu de linha e fabrica qualquer coisa e querem obrigar o consumidor a comprar...

----------


## rubem

Nessa área tem chipset novo TODO ANO, sacanagem é fabricar por muitos anos um equipamento com componentes de muitos anos atrás.

As vezes tem inovação em chipset que permite um wafer ou o componente já encapsulado por preço menor, por isso equipto novo as vezes é mais barato (Exceto marca pra puxa-saco de designer, tipo Apple), e quando não corta o preço do chipset, permite alguns componentes a menos no aparelho (Um chipset que integra ethernet, cpu e wifi, digamos).

Enfim, tem mil motivos pra tirar equipto antigo de linha. O que não tem motivo é jogar o cérebro fora e viver do passado, usando padrões de 10 anos atrás, ou componentes de 10 anos atrás (O Airgrid é uma velharia de 2009, o chipset da versão XM dele é projeto lançado em outubro de 2008, é projeto iniciado literalmente 10 anos atrás em 2006, uma era de internet praticamente toda 1.0 ainda, muito diferente de hoje).

----------

